# Quest Primal



## cdalle6 (Nov 29, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone knows anything about this bow? Love the look of the fade on it, and am considering ordering one. Haven't been able to find one to shoot yet, so anything anyone knows will help. I'll be shooting a 27" draw at 65#'s if that helps anyone. Thanks

-Chris


----------



## camoman73 (Jul 7, 2007)

Didnt shoot it but the gander by me has em,and i looked it over, seems to be a solid well made bow. Looks pretty cool with that g fade.


----------



## boostjunkie (Oct 13, 2009)

The fit and finish of the bow is excellent, sharp looking bow. It has a very smooth draw for being a true dual cam bow. It shoots pretty well, there is a little bit of vibration and hand shock but nothing that couldnt be fixed by some dampening. I give it a thumbs up.


----------



## cdalle6 (Nov 29, 2009)

ttt


----------



## hypovolemicshok (Jan 22, 2008)

I shot it the other day at Gander Mt. It looked like a really nice bow with a nice finish. It did have some vibration but not much. It seemed pretty quiet too. It did not seem to be shooting as fast as it should but I have no idea how heavy the arrow was that they gave me to shoot. I am pretty sure it is a binary not a dual cam bow. After shooting the Primal it did get me interested in their solocam bow the Heat.


----------

